# Games customers play



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Dont you love it when you get a message from a persom saying they are flooding and need help. You call them back and they tell you they called four plumbers and you were the third to return the call. Why call 4, 5 companies to see who calls you back first. What were going to do have everyone show up and give quotes??


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> Dont you love it when you get a message from a persom saying they are flooding and need help. You call them back and they tell you they called four plumbers and you were the third to return the call. Why call 4, 5 companies to see who calls you back first. What were going to do have everyone show up and give quotes??


People like that piss me off. Especially when they don't tell you and you get out there to find someone else at the house, then refuse to pay the trip charge.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> Dont you love it when you get a message from a persom saying they are flooding and need help. You call them back and they tell you they called four plumbers and you were the third to return the call. Why call 4, 5 companies to see who calls you back first. What were going to do have everyone show up and give quotes??


They don't know what else to do,, answer the phone next time and get there first


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> People like that piss me off. Especially when they don't tell you and you get out there to find someone else at the house, then refuse to pay the trip charge.


What action do you take if not pad trip charge?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> They don't know what else to do,, answer the phone next time and get there first


Really?? you have your phone stuck to your ass 24hr a day??? i very much doubt that!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> What action do you take if not pad trip charge?


I would say nothing you can do?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> Really?? you have your phone stuck to your ass 24hr a day??? i very much doubt that!


Well, I do ,,, now what.

Or here , it's the customers fault , stupid people trying to call me during a plumbing emergency, what do they think I am


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It is seeming to happen more and more here. I have my phone up my azz 24 hrs and when I don't answer and wait to call back...it could be 5 minutes or a half hour...most times if they don't use me on a regular basis or call as a referral, they have called multiple plumbers...it matters not what type of call it is, either.

I just shrug and think to myself, it's probably best...I then reinsert the phone into my azz.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Well, I do ,,, now what.
> 
> Or here , it's the customers fault , stupid people trying to call me during a plumbing emergency, what do they think I am


 
WOW!! you must be one of those super plumbers..able to answer three phones at once, never misses a call. 

Never said it was the customers fault or it was a hassle for them to call. But it is a issue to have called 3 or 4 guys and see who shows up to the house first.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I really hope you guys aren't inserting smart phones :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> WOW!! you must be one of those super plumbers..able to answer three phones at once, never misses a call.
> 
> Never said it was the customers fault or it was a hassle for them to call. But it is a issue to have called 3 or 4 guys and see who shows up to the house first.


I only have one phone and I do try not to miss any calls. 

I've learned how to deal with it.

Why are you so bichy, daddy issues?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually try and remain calm this situation happens alot. I explain my cost billing etc. Then they say I already have another plumber on the way.I thank them for there time and if I know the plumber personally reconfirm that they have made a great choice. If I havent heard of the company or plumber I tell them! They usually apologize for being an inconvience. I respond by saying no problem, feel free to call anytime you like and thats it is never an inconvience! Many times the phone rings again hours weeks months or years later but this time they called you first!:yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I really hope you guys aren't inserting smart phones :laughing:


 
Its that one back from the 80s we called the brick..lol


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

pilot light said:


> I usually try and remain calm this situation happens alot. I explain my cost billing etc. Then they say I already have another plumber on the way.I thank them for there time and if I know the plumber personally reconfirm that they have made a great choice. If I havent heard of the company or plumber I tell them! They usually apologize for being an inconvience. I respond by saying no problem, feel free to call anytime you like and thats it is never an inconvience! Many times the phone rings again hours weeks months or years later but this time they called you first!:yes:


 
That what we do..it would be stupid for a plumber to explode to them over the phone. But on a form one can vent!! Like the say you get more flys with honey vs vinegar :yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> I only have one phone and I do try not to miss any calls.
> 
> I've learned how to deal with it.
> 
> Why are you so bichy, daddy issues?


Yes!! and Earnhart jr was leading the race!!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> That what we do..it would be stupid for a plumber to explode to them over the phone. But on a form one can vent!! Like the say you get more flys with honey vs vinegar :yes:


Good call just responding this is where I come to vent too! **** will attrack flys!:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> That what we do..it would be stupid for a plumber to explode to them over the phone. But on a form one can vent!! Like the say you get more flys with honey vs vinegar :yes:


Sorry, I didn't know you came here to vent bout it. Whine away, I'm done


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Well i tried to vent to my wife...she didnt care to hear it, Then to the dog and it told me to talk to the tail. Kids didnt like it i woke them up to vent. Then i come to my brothers in plumbing and im told to talk to the pipe wrench?? lol..just kidding!! 

But really i dont think its cool for the customer to do that and since they were not a regular customer. I really wont lose any sleep over or if it got fixed right or wrong. Just wondered if i was the only one that gets the calls like that at times. 

Oh just so everyone knows...i can take it as much as i give it...As long as we dont get personal its all good!!

All you daddys out there have a great day whats left of it!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Here's one for you. I was called out for a leak detection. I get there and there is a nice little water puddle under the t&p. High pressure. No expansion tank. Temp set at 140F. I was given the history after I showed the owner. The other plumber was told nothing and they had dried the water in and around the heater in this slab house. They told me to fix it but I pass since there was a plumber already there. The next day I get a call from the plumber that was there....my biggest plumbing contractor referrer. They tell me this piece of crap owner refuses to pay them stating that I said they were trying to get more money out of them! They say they have me on tape. If they did they will not let me hear this supposed tape that will not have me saying anything negative about anybody.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Here's one for you. I was called out for a leak detection. I get there and there is a nice little water puddle under the t&p. High pressure. No expansion tank. Temp set at 140F. I was given the history after I showed the owner. The other plumber was told nothing and they had dried the water in and around the heater in this slab house. They told me to fix it but I pass since there was a plumber already there. The next day I get a call from the plumber that was there....my biggest plumbing contractor referrer. They tell me this piece of crap owner refuses to pay them stating that I said they were trying to get more money out of them! They say they have me on tape. If they did they will not let me hear this supposed tape that will not have me saying anything negative about anybody.[/QU
> 
> I do know a plumber that is so paranoid of other plumbers he really will record things.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> Gettinit said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for you. I was called out for a leak detection. I get there and there is a nice little water puddle under the t&p. High pressure. No expansion tank. Temp set at 140F. I was given the history after I showed the owner. The other plumber was told nothing and they had dried the water in and around the heater in this slab house. They told me to fix it but I pass since there was a plumber already there. The next day I get a call from the plumber that was there....my biggest plumbing contractor referrer. They tell me this piece of crap owner refuses to pay them stating that I said they were trying to get more money out of them! They say they have me on tape. If they did they will not let me hear this supposed tape that will not have me saying anything negative about anybody.[/QU
> ...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> Really?? you have your phone stuck to your ass 24hr a day??? i very much doubt that!


I do...

I answer 99.9% of the calls that come in regardless of time.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> I really hope you guys aren't inserting smart phones :laughing:


Would that make them smart-ass phones?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> What action do you take if not pad trip charge?


Drive away pissed and put their name on the do not service list.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

That is exactly why i have this message on my voice mail. It tells the potential customer up front, what the deal is. Cuz I'm a one man show I can't do em all, & be everywhere. If I'm away for the weekend or something, I put on there that I am unavailable, & you will not receive a return call till monday, or whenever I will be back, but I let them atleast know, so they don't waste any time, if they are experiencing an emergency.
Here is what I always have on my voice mail, which I posted in another thread.
You have reached the office of Don's Plumbing, if you have an emergency, please hang up the phone, & call someone else. I do not have emergency or priority service, & I apologize for any inconvenience. If you would like to schedule a job, please leave your name phone #, & a detailed message, & I will call you back, after 6pm, during the week. My office is closed on saturdays & sundays. Please understand, if you do not leave a detailed message, I will not call you back, thank you.......... Beeeeeep.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*if you want it done right ... do it yourself*



MarkToo said:


> I do...
> 
> I answer 99.9% of the calls that come in regardless of time.


 
I do the same thng too, got my phone on my hip and all calls are texted to me from our answering service...

if you dont call them back within a minute or two 
they usually get the next fellow down the yellow page list.....

also , if you want something done right 
 thendo it yourself

and if you dont mind your store, 
:thumbsup: then who in the hell will???

your employees sure wont


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I try to answer the phone but sometimes it is not going to happen. I will call the customer back in less than 15 minutes. I just hate it when they call and leave a different number to call them back at


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I try to answer the phone but sometimes it is not going to happen. I will call the customer back in less than 15 minutes. I just hate it when they call and leave a different number to call them back at


 
or they leave the wrong number!! call id dont work on private numbers!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

victoryplbaz said:


> Really?? you have your phone stuck to your ass 24hr a day??? i very much doubt that!



The only time I don't have my phone on me is when I go to church. I've found that I gain on my competition by simply answering the phone, and they don't. 

It is such a simple thing. Answer the phone, and maybe you'll get the job and the other guy doesn't. Many time just talking to you will let the job be rescheduled to a more convenient time. 

2 things should be considered emergencies by every service plumber. Leaking water which will cause property damage, and backed up drain main line.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I said it before. i am surprised at how many people are willing to wait for a few days with poo backing up in there basement. Really!:no::no:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> I said it before. i am surprised at how many people are willing to wait for a few days with poo backing up in there basement. Really!:no::no:



Not that it makes it right, but I think many people are afraid of what the cost is going to be to get things done right, and so, try and take a little time to see if they can get it solved, or get advice on what to do. 

Back in the early years of our marriage when things went wrong my wife and I would freak out not knowing what it would cost to get things fixed. Taking the car to a mechanic was a nerve racking experience. 

Most of the time the reason people call multiple plumbers is because, one, they don't have a relationship with a plumber, and two, multiple don't answer the phone. How is a customer supposed to know if and when you will call back?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

true. I understand that they can not wait and hope for a call back. I like most just hate it when they will call for just a price and say well Iam waiting for others to call me back thank you:furious:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

After hours and weekends we let the phone ring and screen the calls. I usually call them back in a few minutes or in some cases I answere it as it rings and they are surprised. I took 3 calls in over the weekend all wanting to get in Mondays line up.:thumbup: That's usually a sign of a busy week coming but I had a busy week already lined up so things look good.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> I really hope you guys aren't inserting smart phones :laughing:


Is this a spinoff of the thread "How to Market to ****'s"?:whistling2:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Is this a spinoff of the thread "How to Market to ****'s"?:whistling2:



Every 9 seconds....:whistling2:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Is this a spinoff of the thread "How to Market to ****'s"?:whistling2:


no I hope not


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> It is seeming to happen more and more here. I have my phone up my azz 24 hrs and when I don't answer and wait to call back...it could be 5 minutes or a half hour...most times if they don't use me on a regular basis or call as a referral, they have called multiple plumbers...it matters not what type of call it is, either.
> 
> I just shrug and think to myself, it's probably best...I then reinsert the phone into my azz.


Do you have it on vibrate?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Every 9 seconds....:whistling2:


what every nine seconds. a customers complains about a price


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Would any of you agree that people do things( provide an action) due to past experiences?

People will always base buying decisions on past experiences, what they have seen or heard. This also includes calling for service. Meaning they have called for service only to wait a very long time for a return call. This has conditioned the customer to call many people to see who will call back in a timely fashion. Especially since the customer has deemed their situation to be an emergency. Sure you may discover a few that will use price as a reason however it will go back to their past experiences of not getting what they believe they deserved. They ended up paying more than they thought for less than they should have received.

Once you get a customer and condition those to your abilities and expectations time and money become irrelevant. Ever wonder why there is such a difference between customers? Huge difference e between new and longtime loyal customers. One is educated by you and the new one is about to get educated.


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

pilot light said:


> I usually try and remain calm this situation happens alot. I explain my cost billing etc. Then they say I already have another plumber on the way.I thank them for there time and if I know the plumber personally reconfirm that they have made a great choice. If I havent heard of the company or plumber I tell them! They usually apologize for being an inconvience. I respond by saying no problem, feel free to call anytime you like and thats it is never an inconvience! Many times the phone rings again hours weeks months or years later but this time they called you first!:yes:


I do the exact same thing.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

The Media, has conditioned the average homeowner this way. Every News Station in the Washington DC area has a Consumer Reporter that always says, get three estimates, no matter what home project you are doing, get three estimates. And, always make sure the Contractor offers "free estimates" too. Like I have nothing better to do except drive around and give a free estimate, so the homeowner can show it to the next Contractor, telling him, beat this price and you get to do my work. After 36 years, I am known for being one of the highest priced Contractor's in my area. I don't do well in a bidding war. But then, I don't try to either. I always ask the caller, have I done work for you in the past? If they say no, I say well, if you are shopping for the cheapest price, move on, you won't find it here. If you want cheap, that is not me. If you want honesty, integrity and dependability, that is me. That is what you buy when you buy me. Cheap work is not good, and good work is not cheap.


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

If it is a new customer and we have an iffy feeling we will charge their credit card before dispatching. No credit card, no service. On answering phones, we sold three central air installs yesterday just for shooting a price over the phone to existing customers. Loving the heat wave!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If we show up, and another plumber is already there, or they already had the job finished we will write them up a bill if they did not call our office and cancel.

If they refuse to pay, I leave them an invoice stating they owe us for making the trip and they failed to cancel the service call. Then we mail them past due reminders, and then put a lien on their home. 

Someone has to pay the plumber for making the trip to their home and for their lack of courtesy to call and cancel.

I showed up on a job, and there was a line of plumbers standing at the front door with invoice books in their hands. The home owner called every plumber in the phone book, and did not bother to call any back after the first guy showed up.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Had an investor with a handful of slum houses that has been using me for about a year....I maybe get 2 calls a month from him, and it's usually little crap like a leaky faucet or clogged tub drain.

One day this week he calls me in a fit, and tells me I should not be billing him a "minimum charge" just to replace a washer or plunge a toilet.....and says "I would LIKE to keep using you, but ya gotta give me a break on these charges"..."Bob's plumbing charges me a little over half of what YOU charge for a minimum"
Keep in mind when he does call me for something, he always insists I get over there pronto, within a couple hours....he treats me like I am HIS employee...

OK....so I am not going to tell you how I handled this.....tell me what YOU would have done.:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Had an investor with a handful of slum houses that has been using me for about a year....I maybe get 2 calls a month from him, and it's usually little crap like a leaky faucet or clogged tub drain.
> 
> One day this week he calls me in a fit, and tells me I should not be billing him a "minimum charge" just to replace a washer or plunge a toilet.....and says "I would LIKE to keep using you, but ya gotta give me a break on these charges"..."Bob's plumbing charges me a little over half of what YOU charge for a minimum"
> Keep in mind when he does call me for something, he always insists I get over there pronto, within a couple hours....he treats me like I am HIS employee...
> ...


I would have said .... This is what we charge .. If you can't afford it then call someone else

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

Pink, why would you charge him less when you could bill someone full price for the same time spent? No way would we give him a break...its the cost of him doing business and if he doesnt want to do it himself he darn well better be prepared to pay for it!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Had an investor with a handful of slum houses that has been using me for about a year....I maybe get 2 calls a month from him, and it's usually little crap like a leaky faucet or clogged tub drain.
> 
> One day this week he calls me in a fit, and tells me I should not be billing him a "minimum charge" just to replace a washer or plunge a toilet.....and says "I would LIKE to keep using you, but ya gotta give me a break on these charges"..."Bob's plumbing charges me a little over half of what YOU charge for a minimum"
> Keep in mind when he does call me for something, he always insists I get over there pronto, within a couple hours....he treats me like I am HIS employee...
> ...


Explain to him that he is getting a discount all ready. IF he wants to use someone else that is fine. just remember the level of service that we offer and the outstanding warranty we give. If he still wanted a lower price. I would tale him to go kick rocks. and when you call again. your price just went out


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Explain to him that he is getting a discount all ready. IF he wants to use someone else that is fine. just remember the level of service that we offer and the outstanding warranty we give. If he still wanted a lower price. I would tale him to go kick rocks. and when you call again. your price just went out



It was as if he was threatening to pull his business....like he thought he was a high volume customer.....NOT.

I almost laughed on the phone, but sucked it in...

He kept throwing Bob's plumbing (not his real name) up into the threat...
So I said...."I invite you to price shop, really I do, but I don't price match anyone's rates.....and from what you are telling me, Bob has the better deal for you".....
At this point he started back peddling, which mattered not ....cuz I struggling to find an appropriate and respectful way of saying "Go F yourself"

Then I said....I can't reduce the price you get because I have already busted it down for you some...which is true....he already *****ed once before in the past and I knocked a few bucks off the minimum for him.

Then.....get this shiot......he said..." You advertise as offering a reduced rate for seniors, so where's my senior discount"?

Needless to say I hope to not hear from him again...and may just stop returning his calls.:thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> It was as if he was threatening to pull his business....like he thought he was a high volume customer.....NOT.
> 
> I almost laughed on the phone, but sucked it in...
> 
> ...


Had that happen b4. was an older guy at the house. We cleaned his kitchen sink drain. He got the discount. Than informs us it was a rental. well the paper work gave him a shortened warranty. I only give senior discounts for the house that the senior lives in. Not the rentals they own


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Had that happen b4. was an older guy at the house. We cleaned his kitchen sink drain. He got the discount. Than informs us it was a rental. well the paper work gave him a shortened warranty. I only give senior discounts for the house that the senior lives in. Not the rentals they own



Right....discounts JUST for residential....to me a rental is NOT HIS residence.

He was just looking for loopholes.

I also have a very short warranty on rentals.....had too many renters tear up faucets, toilets, etc to warranty it more than 30 days. 

:yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Had an investor with a handful of slum houses that has been using me for about a year....I maybe get 2 calls a month from him, and it's usually little crap like a leaky faucet or clogged tub drain.
> 
> One day this week he calls me in a fit, and tells me I should not be billing him a "minimum charge" just to replace a washer or plunge a toilet.....and says "I would LIKE to keep using you, but ya gotta give me a break on these charges"..."Bob's plumbing charges me a little over half of what YOU charge for a minimum"
> Keep in mind when he does call me for something, he always insists I get over there pronto, within a couple hours....he treats me like I am HIS employee...
> ...


Been there done that!! At first i thought i better think about it. Then after thinking about it and looking back over things. I decided to tell him to use the other guy and good luck. I have a company to run and people to pay just like he does. If he wants speed service and quality plumbing it cost money. Its not free!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Call his bluff, 'Sounds like they could really use the business, if I were you, I would use them. Like I said, I don't match prices.'

Next time he calls, you know the other guy can't get there in a timely manner and he really needs YOU! Charge your regular rate, no discount.

Customers like that always complain about the cost and are not profitable anyway. If you don't need his business, the satisfaction of raising your rates and having him still use you will make it all worthwhile.

Either way - you win! Lose a cheap PITA customer or convert him to a profitable customer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

_"Mr. Jones if Bob's Plumbing is able to provide you with the same expertise, quality of workmanship, and fast response time as we have given you for the last couple of years all for about half the price, you would be a fool not to use him. We will of course miss you as a customer but if there is ever anything we can help you with in the future, please don't hesitate to call."_


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> "Mr. Jones if Bob's Plumbing is able to provide you with the same expertise, quality of workmanship, and fast response time as we have given you for the last couple of years all for about half the price, you would be a fool not to use him. We will of course miss you as a customer but if there is ever anything we can help you with in the future, please don't hesitate to call."


Why beat around the bush

You should have said 

Seeing both you and Bob are so cheap I think it would be a match made in heaven


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Right....discounts JUST for residential....to me a rental is NOT HIS residence.
> 
> He was just looking for loopholes.
> 
> ...


rentals get 15 day warranty. Some of the tenants here are just trashy. I will not go out and fix the crap the break under warranty.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> rentals get 15 day warranty. Some of the tenants here are just trashy. I will not go out and fix the crap the break under warranty.



15 days?.....hey that sounds better then 30.....I may make it a two week warranty....they DO rip stuff up...


----------



## Perryphc (Jul 6, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> I do...
> 
> I answer 99.9% of the calls that come in regardless of time.


So do we. If office closed, then calls are forwarded to a tech or office managers phone. It's amazing how many new customers we get just by simply answering the phone.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Perryphc said:


> So do we. If office closed, then calls are forwarded to a tech or office managers phone. It's amazing how many new customers we get just by simply answering the phone.


 You know what I find after being in plumbing for over 33yrs, is that certain customers, always have a problem, after hrs, or on holidays, or weekends, no matter what. And they think nothing of calling you at odd hrs either. 

You could pick up the phone on Christmas morning, & they would talk to you like its a typical work day, & ask how long before you can get here, to fix my kitchen sink drain, which has been gurgling, & draining really slow for 2 months, & now won't drain at all.:yes: And you can talk about charging more or outrageous prices to go do these PITA jobs. Well at this stage of the game for me, I don't want them cuz I find that the type of people that make these odd timed calls, (most not all), are cheap, & aint gonna pay me anything worth while anyway. Or if I do go there, it's either a quick fix, & they think it should now be cheap price, or I charge them outrageous price, to make up for my inconvenience, (of which most don't understand they are inconveniencing me, cuz I just worked all day too), & they slander me for ripping them off.

See IMHO, these customers with these so called emergencies, (again I mean most emergencies, not all), have had these issues festering for some time, & these cheap skates, look the other way, hoping the problem will go away, & then call when the drippy water heater finally lets loose, or the water that had been coming up around floor drain for a month, aint going back down the floor drain anymore. Then when they are on the phone with ya, they cry poor mouth, and when ya do go over there, you see a box in the garbage, from their brand new Apple computer. 

I got a neighbor on my next block, that knocked on my door at 8pm on July 3rd, last week. I had just got home about 15 min before & was in the shower. He obviously seen me drive by, then has the nerve, to come over my house, cuz he has the need to talk face to face. Thinks he's too good to leave a message. And is the cheapest SOB around. He's done this several times. My wife had had enough, told him I had just got home, & to call the number on the side of truck. I haven't heard from him as of yet. Big emergency that he had to come over the night before holiday huh? 2 days before that, on a sunday, I seen a heating & a.c. truck at his house at 9pm.

So to all that answer your phone 24/7/365, I say no thanks, you guys can have it all. I work to live, I don't live to work. Atleast not anymore. Been there done that.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We have 24 hour emergency service at my convenance ... My employees are off at 5 pm and don't work weekends ... I do all after hours and weekends

After a long in the heat I was done with working...

A guy calls and ask to get his sewer unblocked about 7 pm

I tell him there is no body available ...and that we are all booked up... He starts saying well you advertise 24 service 

I tell him we are all already working 24/7 and there is not a time slot for him till tomorrow...

Told him if he needs it right away to call someone else


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Don the Plumber & Oldschool - I think we all eventually get to that point. We all need to earn a living, but the dollar ain't worth a damn thing if you aren't living.

When starting a business, how many say 'I'll take a vacation next year,' 'taking this call gets me one more step to retirement,' 'this will pay for the daughter's wedding,' 'this will pay for my kid's college,' or 'my customers really need me.'

There is no guarantee that there will be a next year. :no: Live along the way or you will end up resenting and/or regretting it. If you are healthy and have a family, take the time for you and them. You won't regret that. :no: Guarantee it! :thumbup:

Life is just too damn short.

Our phones are answered after hours depending on my mood and our financial needs. Even during working hours, there are times that I let it go to voice mail. We need to run our business, not have our businesses run us.

If I could turn back time, I would have set more boundaries from the onset.

BTW - I fully expect Mr.Biz to come along and second the above, more eloquently than I did. He truly did miss his calling with words - or maybe it's just because he has more than a few years on me.  So there is hope for me yet. :yes: Mr.Biz is an excellent teacher. Not so much because he teaches, but because* he leads by example*.

Ms.Biz reaction to above ! Yeah, Mr.Biz, we know she is the one responsible for your 'greatness.' :yes: Your secret is safe with us on the Zone.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> _"Mr. Jones if Bob's Plumbing is able to provide you with the same expertise, quality of workmanship, and fast response time as we have given you for the last couple of years all for about half the price, you would be a fool not to use him. We will of course miss you as a customer but if there is ever anything we can help you with in the future, please don't hesitate to call."_


Nah, wouldn't waste my breath. I say, "Okay then, bye".

Mad Men had a great line: "We lost the contract the day we got it." I mean, everybody switches suppliers, stores, brands, wives (or is that swap?), etc including us.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Plumber said:


> Nah, wouldn't waste my breath. I say, "Okay then, bye".
> 
> Mad Men had a great line: "We lost the contract the day we got it." I mean, everybody switches suppliers, stores, brands, wives (or is that swap?), etc including us.


What married man would want to swap one crazy woman for another that could be worse?:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> What married man would want to swap one crazy woman for another that could be worse?:laughing:


But can I swap her for something else? Like a new gun?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> But can I swap her for something else? Like a new gun?


Why would you need the gun after the swap?:jester:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

*What planet are some of these customers coming from?*

Sometimes I think to myself, am I going nuts, or is the rest of the world? I just don't understand some people, or what the hell they are thinkin.

Yesterday a regular customer calls me on my cell phone. I had my hands in a sump at the time, & did not answer. Then she calls right back, thats when I dried my hands off real quick, just to see who it was. I figured I can call her back, in a few. She then texts me, the whole story, cuz she is so impatient. Tells me her tub drain, which I looked at last time I was there, is at its end, & wants me to put a good one in. Her kids use it everyday, & she needs me to replace it, ASAP. Now this tub backs up to an angled closet, & I gotta cut a access panel in the closet, then reach way through about a 2ft dead space to gain access. This job is also a 45min drive one way, so I figure this will fill my day.

So I call her back & schedule the job for this afternoon. She says ok fine & I schedule it, & gave her a 2hr window, told her between noon & 2pm.
Now of course this morning I get a call from another customer, who needs a new toilet, & kitchen sink faucet, cuz the kit faucet broke off, & his wife is coming home from hospital tomorrow, & wants a comfort height toilet too. I tell him I can't get to it today, but I can tomorrow. He says well he is gonna try to get someone else. I say ok, but if you change your mind let me know.

Now I'm workin at my 1st job this morning, & this lady who I am suppose to go to this afternoon, calls me at 10am, & says she has too much running around to do today, & can't wait around, so she cancels on me. Meanwhile I passed up another nice job. And I let her know it too. She was nice about it, but she don't really get how much she screwed me today.

Now I know I have to pass up jobs, due to me being a 1 man show, but this left me puzzled today, & discouraged. I ended up calling my customer I had scheduled for today, which was a smaller, & less profitable job, & doing that, so not a total loss. But just gets old planning, & planning, & working, & spending precious time, figuring out schedules night before, getting material delivered, & its all for not, cuz some kept woman, can't stay home for a few hrs. Just pi$$e$ me off. :boxing: Now I gotta fix up tomorrows schedule, which I thought I had all set.:no:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I had my last job of the day cancel, but I know she will be calling back in another day or two. She is bordering on demntia, and when I called her to say I was on my way, she was confused and said..."why would I call a plumber when my son is a plumber"?

She never had kids....sooooooo.....:blink:

She just has a slow drain drip, so I'll wait it out.
She has an excuse though....most people are just rude and inconsiderate about our time and wallets.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Got a call form a motel owner today. Dude wanted me there like 15 minutes before he called. I inform him it will be like 1 hour. He replies no thats not good. You get here in 20 minutes. I reply 1 hour. I am finishing up another job and need time to get there. He say ok well I deduct from total bill:blink: he says total bill will be $$. Yeah I never got to him to day after that crap:furious::furious:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Got a call form a motel owner today. Dude wanted me there like 15 minutes before he called. I inform him it will be like 1 hour. He replies no thats not good. You get here in 20 minutes. I reply 1 hour. I am finishing up another job and need time to get there. He say ok well I deduct from total bill:blink: he says total bill will be $$. Yeah I never got to him to day after that crap:furious::furious:



Sometimes I wonder about telling obnoxious people like this, that one hour service constitutes an emergency, and there's an extra charge for that...:yes:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Sometimes I wonder about telling obnoxious people like this, that one hour service constitutes an emergency, and there's an extra charge for that...:yes:


Yeah. This guy is a pita. I went out there several times. All ways to give free estimates. So he is not a priority for me. I hope he never calls again. He was referred to me by my hvac buddy. I am starting to think he is not much of a buddy at all. yet that is a different story


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Yeah. This guy is a pita. I went out there several times. All ways to give free estimates. So he is not a priority for me. I hope he never calls again. He was referred to me by my hvac buddy. I am starting to think he is not much of a buddy at all. yet that is a different story



I have a few of those...when building a customer base i would go look at everything just to get a foot in the door and introduce myself....
I knew going into that I was going to have to work at getting folks to not expect free trips to look at leaky faucets, but slowly it's working itself out....it worked and I have a long list of faithful regulars, that have come to understand and respect the schedule...and wallet. There are always going to be the asshats that act like you are starving to death and will bite on anything they toss out....fact of the business.:thumbsup:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Got a call form a motel owner today. Dude wanted me there like 15 minutes before he called. I inform him it will be like 1 hour. He replies no thats not good. You get here in 20 minutes. I reply 1 hour. I am finishing up another job and need time to get there. He say ok well I deduct from total bill:blink: he says total bill will be $$. Yeah I never got to him to day after that crap:furious::furious:


 
If you have a smart phone you got to download Mr.Numbers...you can block calls like that so you dont get them. If someone is being stupid, demanding, or just rude i place them on the block list. I just dont care to deal with that crap anymore. Im not rich or have thousands of custromer i can throw any away. But sanity is better than going nuts to deal with them.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I would like an App, that would change my voice mail message after a certain time of day, & especially on fridays, or after 4pm, on day before a holiday.

I would have it say something like, " It is now after hrs, & our rates are $150 per hr, with 1st minimum of $200............................................are you still there.....now I worked all day today just like you, & now the wife & kids wanna do something fun, so if you would like to take me away from all that, press 911 on your phone, & I will call you back within 5 minutes, & please have your credit card ready. Or if you would like to simply schedule a job, please call back during normal business hrs, so I don't have to even think about it, all weekend". Thank you


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

victoryplbaz said:


> If you have a smart phone you got to download Mr.Numbers...you can block calls like that so you dont get them. If someone is being stupid, demanding, or just rude i place them on the block list. I just dont care to deal with that crap anymore. Im not rich or have thousands of custromer i can throw any away. But sanity is better than going nuts to deal with them.


don't have a smart phone. But the phone I have allows me to block numbers. I block them all the time


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> I would like an App, that would change my voice mail message after a certain time of day, & especially on fridays, or after 4pm, on day before a holiday.
> 
> I would have it say something like, " It is now after hrs, & our rates are $150 per hr, with 1st minimum of $200............................................are you still there.....now I worked all day today just like you, & now the wife & kids wanna do something fun, so if you would like to take me away from all that, press 911 on your phone, & I will call you back within 5 minutes, & please have your credit card ready. Or if you would like to simply schedule a job, please call back during normal business hrs, so I don't have to even think about it, all weekend". Thank you


I have that option with Verizon. I can have different messages on the phone. I have never been able to make it work, but i got it with our business package.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> I have that option with Verizon. I can have different messages on the phone. I have never been able to make it work, but i got it with our business package.


 I would pay big bucks for that. Phone's ringing as I'm eating dinner, another guy knockin at my door, tells my daughter, he needs to talk to the plumber. I'm sick of it. I want to work at the jobs I have scheduled, & for my regulars, & thats it. I wish all the rest would go away. And that app, I could tweak, to make it perfect for me, so I could get rid of the riff raff.

Now I'm gonna have a sign put at my front door, & I don't care how hideous it looks, that says, 'DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT ASKING FOR THE PLUMBER, IF THE CRISIS IS SO BAD, THAT YOU HAD TO BE OBNOXIOUS ENOUGH TO COME OVER HERE IN PERSON, THEN I AINT INTERESTED. OPEN UP THE YELLOW PAGES & CALL 1 OF THE HUNDREDS OF 24HR PLUMBERS THAT ARE CRAVING TO CHARGE YOU $200 AN HR. WHICH IS LESS THAN I CHARGE THE MORONS THAT KNOCK AT MY FRONT DOOR, ASKING FOR THE PLUMBER'.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> I would pay big bucks for that. Phone's ringing as I'm eating dinner, another guy knockin at my door, tells my daughter, he needs to talk to the plumber. I'm sick of it. I want to work at the jobs I have scheduled, & for my regulars, & thats it. I wish all the rest would go away. And that app, I could tweak, to make it perfect for me, so I could get rid of the riff raff.
> 
> Now I'm gonna have a sign put at my front door, & I don't care how hideous it looks, that says, 'DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT ASKING FOR THE PLUMBER, IF THE CRISIS IS SO BAD, THAT YOU HAD TO BE OBNOXIOUS ENOUGH TO COME OVER HERE IN PERSON, THEN I AINT INTERESTED. OPEN UP THE YELLOW PAGES & CALL 1 OF THE HUNDREDS OF 24HR PLUMBERS THAT ARE CRAVING TO CHARGE YOU $200 AN HR. WHICH IS LESS THAN I CHARGE THE MORONS THAT KNOCK AT MY FRONT DOOR, ASKING FOR THE PLUMBER'.


Charge more for after hours then.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Charge more for after hours then.


I don't want after hrs. Thats the point. Read post #58, for my explanation why.


----------

